# Walmart Price Mistake for TV Show WEEDS!



## GusGus748s (Jul 22, 2013)

You can own the full season from 1 through 8 for less than $40 dollars in blu-ray for the TV Show Weeds. I just order mine, which I own 1 through 7 in DVD, and it came out to $38 dollars and some change.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/28377461?...39043040070928314706&affillinktype=10&veh=aff

:T


----------



## fmw (Aug 11, 2013)

If I wanted to watch it I could rent it from Netflix for about $1.50 per disc.


----------



## GusGus748s (Jul 22, 2013)

fmw said:


> If I wanted to watch it I could rent it from Netflix for about $1.50 per disc.


Every season has about 5 disks I believe. 8 seasons x 5 disk = 40 disks total x $1.50 = $60.00. It's cheaper to own it for less than $40.


----------

